# Cages AND Comments 2009



## Elf Mommy (May 15, 2009)

If you saw a great cage in the Cages Only thread and want to ask about it, this is the place to do it. You can also post photos here of cages ...and cages in progress. This is the chit chat thread. The other thread is for people to quickly scroll through photos and see a bunch of ideas all in one place!!!!

Thank you for understanding! 

Minda


----------



## angelh (May 19, 2009)

This is me after seeing the other thread ... :shock:

I only hope Baby Piffy is not ... :grumpy: 

But the thing is, we live in a ROOM in a student hostel, and this is about the best we can get. We have bunny-proofed the room as best we could (fingers crossed) and piffy gets to run around, get in and out as she pleases. What do you guys think?? 







The box is one of those folding boxes from Ikea that come with a shelf. Piffy's 1 and a half months (she just came home 2 days ago) and is about the size of an adult hand. 

Comments?


----------



## Chickadee289 (May 19, 2009)

I made a post on another one of your posts  I made a small cage for under $10 and my place is probably smaller than yours  if you want directions (it only took me a couple hours to build) send me a PM


----------



## Ninchen (May 19, 2009)

angelh wrote:


> We have bunny-proofed the room as best we could (fingers crossed) and piffy gets to run around, get in and out as she pleases.Â  What do you guys think??



I think that Piffy has much more space than a caged bunny. Why worry ?

Cinnamon hasnât any cage either:


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

Cinnamon is gorgeous!


----------



## jfreight (Jun 21, 2009)

What is the best thing to use as a floor in a cage??


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is Dunkin's set-up





And here is Dewey's


----------



## jfreight (Jun 26, 2009)

Dunkin and Dewey are so cute, thanks for sharing the pix! 
I put a fleece blanket on the floor in my bunny's cage, and she is now peeing on it. She seems to do it once a day. I bought 2 blankets, so I take the soiled one out and replace it with the clean one daily. I'm hoping she'll get the idea soon. She mostly uses her litter box, but for some reason, once a day she pees on her blanket. Any suggestions? It's very frustrating!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 27, 2009)

Try cardboard. AndI use rugs too for traction, cause I have big cage. They like to chew the cardboard.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 30, 2009)

*angelh wrote:*


> But the thing is, we live in a ROOM in a student hostel, and this is about the best we can get. We have bunny-proofed the room as best we could (fingers crossed) and piffy gets to run around, get in and out as she pleases. What do you guys think??


One of my daughter's room-mates at Univ had her bunny live under her bed. Their beds at the dorms are pretty high though, meant for extra storage spaces. I think they are at least 1 1/2 NIC grid, if not 2, off the ground.
Take half that for storage, block the other half off with NIC grids or something, and bunny has a pretty decent size cage . (it was a small bunny too).


----------



## SDShorty (Jul 4, 2009)

This is Dori and Enkei's cage. There is a barrier between them in this picture, but this is only when they were bonding. Now there is no barrier, and they have access to the whole cage, on the right side there are 3 levels. Since this picture I"ve also added an additional 2 levels on the left side.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> And here is Dewey's



Is this the GIANT Super Pet cage? If so, it is way bigger than I imagined. Dewey is probably around 3lbs or so, right?


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 5, 2009)

Amy- 

Yep, it's the _My Deluxe Home Giant _by Super Pet. I'm really impressed by the size too. It's roughly the same size as a 2x3 NIC cage. This cage is working beautifully for Dewey with his special needs. Because of the high solid sides it eliminates the danger of him injuring himself on the surrounding wire. It comes with a shelf and ramp, but I'm not using either at this time. The top opens for easy access and it's on wheels. It's only available online through Petsmart. 

Dewey is 2lbs, he's a tiny guy.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Amy-
> 
> Yep, it's the _My Deluxe Home Giant _by Super Pet. I'm really impressed by the size too. It's roughly the same size as a 2x3 NIC cage. This cage is working beautifully for Dewey with his special needs. Because of the high solid sides it eliminates the danger of him injuring himself on the surrounding wire. It comes with a shelf and ramp, but I'm not using either at this time. The top opens for easy access and it's on wheels. It's only available online through Petsmart.
> 
> Dewey is 2lbs, he's a tiny guy.


I can't believe I am going to say this!!!! I am not one who likes housing rabbits in pet store cages, but I do have to say that I think this cage is great for smaller breeds 3lbs or so and under! Especially great for special needs, like Dewey!

Is the front door large?


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 5, 2009)

hehe, I'm the same as you on pet store cages. My Guinea Pigs have a C&C cage and Dunkin has the NIC/exercise pen. The front door is quite large, I mostly use the top though.


----------



## Spring (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are my two pens now . I worked for 5 hours yesterday scrubbing the room top to bottom (my yearly cleaning of the whole room.. gah! still sore!). I'm very happy with the cages.. The pens look super bare.. really need to trim some new blackberry branches and buy some new toys! Poor deprived 'children' .


5x5 main area with a 2x4 shelf/cave that they hang out under










5x5 area with the top of a petstore cage covered with cardboard and a towel as a cave and a shelf.






Half the room with the cages(super lucky to have a massive spare room for them!) The heater is never ever used, so no worries about melted grids!






These are temporary pens for the summer. When fall comes, will try to move the trio into my room to help with the girls feet since they have sensitve feet, the cold tile is harsh for them in winter. Then will let Pebbles and Georgie have the whole space and put in a couch or something so I can read or do home work down there with them.


----------



## FlickeringHope (Jul 7, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Here is Dunkin's set-up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have that same Giant deluxe cage(but by the picture, yours might be a tad larger..), but my ginea pig is in it. I used to have Honey in it, until she got so big I had to turn her sideways to get her through the door. No good. No she's now running around the hallway downstairs outside our bedroom. 

I like Dunkin's bathroom set-up.


----------



## FlickeringHope (Jul 14, 2009)

Materials:

2 full sheets of Norboard: around $40 total - $20 each(already had it laying around)

16 2 x 4's: about $32

4 x 8 foot sheet of really-expensive-board-that-my-fiance's dad once bought to build a project and never got around to it: $40

24 in. Galvanized Chicken Wire: about $50(already had it laying around)

Wood Glue(already had it laying around)

Brad Nails(already had it laying around)

Angled Finishing Nails: $40 for a box of 3,000

5 Hinges:

3.5 in(I think...) 2 "door" hinges: about $6/$3 for each(already had laying around)

3 Copper hinges(already had laying around)

2 LAG Screws: (already had laying around)

1 Bungee Cord(to prevent Honey from pushing out the side latch and escaping)

All in all, because we had all of the other supplies already, we spent about $140 bucks on the hutch.

The side is hinged for my convenience, but it really may turn out to be pointless having it; so the hutch could have easily just been comprised on 2 complete 4 x 8 feet Norboards, 1 for the top, a second one cut in half to fill in the one side of the hutch that we didn't have enough chicken wire to wrap around it. Also, instead of the really expensive board as the base, we could have easily used a third sheet of the Norboard as the base, but my fiance's father wanted the expensive board used because he knew he'd never get around to using it anyway.

So, were we to start from scratch, with a much less intricate build, it probably would have cost us:

$60 for 3 sheets of 4 x 8 foot Norboard

$50 for the 24 in. Galvanized Chicken Wire

$40 for the box of 3,000 finishing nails

$32 for the 16 2x4's

Plus the numerous amounts of wood glue, "long" stables for the hand power staple gun, the Brad nails for the Brad-nail power gun, and the one and a half boxes of sticky-tiles(that were apparently REALLY expensive but worth NOTHING. They crack under like 5 pounds of pressure, so they won't be in Honey's cage for long - will probably replace them with ceramic tiles or something). We could've bought cheaper tiles at a dollar store that would've lasted longer probably...

So - including the materials we already had, were we to go with the more simple design, it would've cost $182. Not bad...considering.

Anyway. On with the pictures...

Yesterday; half-way done(these pictures show just the frame)











Also yesterday; after our break, with the screening on











And...today!

The front, with pictures of the top opened, and closed(the top is VERY heavy, by the way - for me, at least, since, you know..I'm a woman and all, *grump*)











Side views(you'll notice in the side views, the lid is propped up with spare 2x4's that are bolted to the sides of the top, when you lift the top up just slightly, the props drop down to the side. When I'm opening the lid, I wrap my hand around one of the props that are relaxed to the side of the bunny pen, and pull up on it enough to crack the lid, and I slide my fingers under to lift it the rest of the way. My fiance's dad is considering on bolting a handle to the top to make it easier.











The back:






Honey: "So...how do I get out of here...."


----------



## jfreight (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, awesome hutch, what a lucky bunny!! What breed is your rabbit? She looks just like mine and I never learned the breed of mine, so I'm curious as to what yours is!


----------



## FlickeringHope (Jul 14, 2009)

I don' t know, to be honest. I consulted a friend who was a small-time breeder of rabbits, and she apparently thinks Honey is a dutch/dwarf mix. So... I'm not really sure what to tell you. :/


----------



## jfreight (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply! I was told mine was a mix also, but wasn't told what she was a mix of ... guess it doesn't matter, they're still cute!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2009)

I have to say I am very envious of all you who can build NIC cages, I could use my space so much better if I could buy them


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 31, 2009)

NIC grids. 4 long, 3 wide, 2 high. I use a giant heavy duty rug runner to keep Bayou away from the carpet as he likes to eat it. :grumpy:

Sorry about the bad quality; webcam is fail.


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 31, 2009)

*FlickeringHope wrote: *


> Honey: "So...how do I get out of here...."


Whoa, that is one big cage! I love it! 



I will post Nibbles' cage some other time.. he needs a new roof on his house because it's all poopy and gross, so once my dad gets that done I'll post a few pics.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 5, 2009)

FlickeringHope that is such an awesome hutch. =O


----------



## Karlie (Aug 6, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Cinnamon is gorgeous!


I Second That!


----------



## HoOn (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Sorry for being out of topic but I always see a lot of people use these type of modular cages. What are they called?






Thanks!


----------



## Nibbles96 (Aug 6, 2009)

^I see those everywhere too, and I was wondering the same thing!
I think they're so cool!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 6, 2009)

Not out of topic at all, HoOn. This is the place for questions about cages 

They are NIC cages, because they are built out of what was originaly called NIC, or Neat Idea Cubes.
They are a storage system, basically grids and connectors, originally meant for building cheap storage shelves.
You can find them under several different names now, and in several stores.
The pinned topics at the top of this section have lots of info on them, lots of ideas and links to where to find them.

This place is a good one to start. Scroll down to "Ideas and Instructions", where you will find a tutorial on how to build one, and other informative links.

Also look through this section: Cages through the Ages for more ideas.

To find them, you could try places like Target, Walmart, Home Depot, CostCo, or office supply stores.
This oneis a good site with info, including where to look for them, and what you need.
Another good site with info, including links, is found here.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

my daughters cage-jk...its the dogs





Sara's cage









Boys cage

and Mimzy free roams the apartment


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 12, 2009)

^^^ Lol! Every time I see your bun's cage, Beezille, it's grown another two feet


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 13, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> ^^^ Lol! Every time I see your bun's cage, Beezille, it's grown another two feet


lol the buns keep growing too, so i must accomadate or they get angry with me.


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 13, 2009)

This is my buns cage. It's a rabbit run that can be folded and moved outside if needed. It come with a lid, so that I can kepp the buns in at night. I changed the hinges on one side with bolt locks to make a door, so they can go in and out as they please. 








The straw nest at the back is to help with chewing, you can see that they have enjoyed chewing it to pieces, and they can hide inside it too.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 14, 2009)

o wow Kelly, i love that cage! its very clean and fancy looking. 
do they ever jump over it?


----------



## tierlakay (Sep 12, 2009)

This is our outdoor cage (our rabbits don't live inside), my husband built this and we now have 2 lots...


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's my new cage I did it on Sat. I was having a sever basement day so I took it upon my self to do some retail therapy and construct this new cage


----------



## xchr1stinax (Sep 26, 2009)

My bunny currently runs aroundour largebalcony during the day, and is enclosed in her cage, which sits in the kitchen,at night. With the cold weather coming, I'm planning on moving her inside the house for the whole day. However, if she's inside, she won't get as much time as she does on the balcony to run around, since I'll have to supervise her during her free-run time. I plan on purchasing this condo from Leith Petwerks for her.. do you think it's large enough for her to stay in for the majority of the day? It's 48 inches wide, 23 inches deepand 21 inches tall for each level.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

I think you could build a NIC cage for a lot cheaper. 

Look through the cages thread

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37295&forum_id=94&page=1

And here is how to start one of these cages

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49023&forum_id=93


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 26, 2009)

I looove the Leith Petworks cages, but they are very expensive. I really like the Super Pet GIANT (blue base and on wheels) for rabbits ever since I saw someone on here purchase it for their rabbit. It is about the size of a 2 cube x 3 cube NIC cage...but it doesn't look so "thrown together" like a NIC cage...because the SP is an actual purchased cage. You can only order it online from PetSmart for about $90 with free shipping (most times!!).


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 27, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I looove the Leith Petworks cages, but they are very expensive. I really like the Super Pet GIANT (blue base and on wheels) for rabbits ever since I saw someone on here purchase it for their rabbit. It is about the size of a 2 cube x 3 cube NIC cage...but it doesn't look so "thrown together" like a NIC cage...because the SP is an actual purchased cage. You can only order it online from PetSmart for about $90 with free shipping (most times!!).



http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753350

That cage is huge for a store bought cage that cage is good for 5 pounds and under.Thats as big as storms cage if I had it on its side. 

Three grids wide is 42 inches so its really 4 inches wider


----------



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 6, 2009)

So we are new to rabbits were actually getting our first two on Sat via adoption...they are coming with a cage but know me I'll want to build something more custom to the house and I see lot of cages with out tops on them...do the rabbits not need a roof if the cage is inside....im guessing they cant climb like our rats or hamsters....am i correct?


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 6, 2009)

*KavidsRodentRescue wrote: *


> So we are new to rabbits were actually getting our first two on Sat via adoption...they are coming with a cage but know me I'll want to build something more custom to the house and I see lot of cages with out tops on them...do the rabbits not need a roof if the cage is inside....im guessing they cant climb like our rats or hamsters....am i correct?


As long as the sides are high enough, you don't need a top for a indoor rabbit. Some buns can jump high. others not.


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 7, 2009)

I really want to build my rabbits a NIC cage inside my bedroom, because where they are staying now is a Double Model Ferret Nation under my rats. Obvs its for ferrets but I had no other choice to move them in since its better living inside then out imo. I have them running around most of the day, but I'd love for them to have a 10x bigger enclosure for night. The only problem with a NIC cage is when Theodore lived outside, I bought him a 2 ft tall pen, which he soon learned to jump over by hooking his paws in the mesh and propelling himself up and over. He's a really smart bun and I don't know how I would build this in a way that he can't escape while I'm not home.


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 7, 2009)

*Kel4mum wrote: 
*


> This is my buns cage. It's a rabbit run that can be folded and moved outside if needed. It come with a lid, so that I can kepp the buns in at night. I changed the hinges on one side with bolt locks to make a door, so they can go in and out as they please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a store bought run, right?


----------



## goneforbaroque (Dec 10, 2009)

This is my boy's set up. Just a pen on linoleum to protect the floor and help with cleaning. He has a box made out of wood because he's too heavy for normal cardboard.  Also has an extra deep litter pan. Cardboard is used to try to minimize hay dispersal in the feeding area...


----------

